# IMR cialis log....



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 8, 2014)

will post pics soon....ive had this bottle couple days....besides desired effects....I have woke up with some agonizing morning boners I could barely pee out of lol....def legit stuff....whoa....best ive had...ever....on this site


----------



## independent (Jul 8, 2014)

Pics would be great. Were talking cawk pics right?


----------



## CHEZ (Jul 10, 2014)

In for priapus pics


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 10, 2014)

^^lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2014)

well pics of said bottle!.....stuff came in handy twice last night....good stuff....abs hurt so bad today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't know how to do a log of having boners all the time...effects last for days...ill put some wife pics in here for filler


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 13, 2014)

Wife pics would be good


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 20, 2014)

this boner medicine is still strong lol.... great weekend so far


----------



## independent (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes its very good stuff.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 21, 2014)

Where are all the cumshots and facials on Mrs. Kos?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 21, 2014)

ill get right on that


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 4, 2014)

I am so fing sore from this weekend


----------



## independent (Aug 4, 2014)

We should compare boners.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 4, 2014)

mines tired and chafed


----------



## independent (Aug 4, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> mines tired and chafed



That means you did your job.


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 6, 2014)

Glad to see all's going well, haha!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 6, 2014)

my glutes are perma achy....im turning her down


----------



## morphias (Aug 6, 2014)

This sounds like a good product to take after workout to extend my cardio with wife.


----------

